# Plantar fascitis  release



## codedog (Feb 19, 2009)

For a plantar fascia  release is it cpy code 28008 , 28060 or 28250 , just the release ?


----------



## mbort (Feb 19, 2009)

trent123 said:


> For a plantar fascia  release is it cpy code 28008 , 28060 or 28250 , just the release ?



need the note to determine which code best fits your scenario


----------



## codedog (Feb 20, 2009)

Dx- Plantar fasciitis  of foot
 Operation : Relase of plantar fascia of foot 

  Under general anesthia, the foot was prepped and drapped in a sterile fashion. Exsangunation was carried out with an Esmarch, Esmarch was used with the tourniquet around the ankle.  An incision was made at the plantar aspect of the foot, Incision was carried down to the plantar  fascia. This was identified medially and laterally with it extension medial and laterally near its insertion into the calcaneous. Sharp incision was made in the plantar fascia near its insetion into the calcaneus. The wound was irrigated with saline and closed with 3-0 nylon. A PRESSURE DRESSING  after injecting local anesthesia into the foot .


----------



## mbort (Feb 20, 2009)

trent123 said:


> Dx- Plantar fasciitis  of foot
> Operation : Relase of plantar fascia of foot
> 
> Under general anesthia, the foot was prepped and drapped in a sterile fashion. Exsangunation was carried out with an Esmarch, Esmarch was used with the tourniquet around the ankle.  An incision was made at the plantar aspect of the foot, Incision was carried down to the plantar  fascia. This was identified medially and laterally with it extension medial and laterally near its insertion into the calcaneous. Sharp incision was made in the plantar fascia near its insetion into the calcaneus. The wound was irrigated with saline and closed with 3-0 nylon. A PRESSURE DRESSING  after injecting local anesthesia into the foot .



this sounds like 28060 to me


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 23, 2009)

*Plantar fascitis*

Hi 

I think the code is 28008 - as the dr has only incised the fascia and not excised(fasciectomy) it.

Thanks
Dr. Poonam


----------

